# Hobo Duck Calls!?



## BigSam (Nov 23, 2010)

Who uses them and what do you think about them? 
I been using RnT's for about 3 years I blow the Daisy cutter, Mvp, and the Orignal and before then All I used was Echo but I keep hearing about and seeing these Hobo's and just wana know what the average hunter thinks of them


----------



## kenway (Nov 23, 2010)

i have a bunch of different calls i use mainly echo but rnt are great calls to. The echo calls are just smaller and fit me alot better thats what i blow in competition and hunting but i use my hobo prime meat for a live duck or meat contest and to me sounds like the best ducky call iv ever blown. i wouldnt recomend it to someone learning to call or a beginner but some one who calls decent they should love it. i have a bunch of calls and the hobo prime meat will do alot more than my echos and rnts its awsome.


----------



## justinkm (Nov 23, 2010)

the guys at hobo used to work for echo.  so they are really close.  hobo gets some parts from echo too.  the echo meat hanger and the hobo prime meat are close to the same call.


----------



## kenway (Nov 23, 2010)

ya the two are very close and the prime meat and pure meat are very close to the same and the meat hannger and icu2 are double reads and they both sound great.


----------



## moto142 (Nov 24, 2010)

love my hobo calls! Kent Cullum is a great guy too!


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Nov 24, 2010)

WELL  !!!!!!!!!  HOBO CALLS ... I own 6 hobo calls & I have sold 28 of them  to date to people in GA  for HOBO CALLS .. Kent Cullum  is a great guy and makes one of the best calls on the market.. the PRIME MEAT rules the timber. if you don't have 1 you should try one....the Golden rule is friends don't  let friends use anything but HOBO CALLS...and please no three "letter" calls ...


----------



## BigSam (Nov 24, 2010)

FOSKEY'S said:


> WELL  !!!!!!!!!  HOBO CALLS ... I own 6 hobo calls & I have sold 28 of them  to date to people in GA  for HOBO CALLS .. Kent Cullum  is a great guy and makes one of the best calls on the market.. the PRIME MEAT rules the timber. if you don't have 1 you should try one....the Golden rule is friends don't  let friends use anything but HOBO CALLS...and please no three "letter" calls ...



Haha hey with that confidence right there i dont have much choice on trying one do I so you recommend the prime meat for timber? Hows that icu2 sound i dont blow double reeds much but the one i heard on youtube sounds real ducky


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Nov 26, 2010)

yes ducky !!!!!!!!!!!!  im not a dlb reed guy but i own 3 of them icu2...they rock ..but i like the prime meat best ..


----------



## tgw925 (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought an ICU2 and its the best call I've ever owned. It breaks down awesome and you can really get that low end sound with it. It has that squeek too that makes em go crazy. Kents a good guy, just give him a call I bet hed give you a sample over the phone of what they sound like.


----------



## Barroll (Nov 28, 2010)

I have an ICU 2 and it sounds real good. Give Kent a call and tell him what you are looking for and how you want it to sound and he will tune it for you how you want.


----------

